# First eggs!



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so today i went to dig threw my nest box of one of my gecko cages and to my suprise I found eggs! Im really excited now that its warming up they are beging to breed after months of waiting its finally happening. I got 2 eggs to start and hopefully the next couple females wont be far behind. They will continue to produce eggs every month for the next 6 months or so. The first batch should hatch in 70-80 days!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

thats awesome!keep us updated


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah for sure im hoping hulkete will drop tomorrow! and i was looking today and the female i have been waiting on for months now seems that her ribs are really widening up so i believe she is gonna drop soon to!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! Now where's Dan???


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah,where is dan?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol why are we looking for dan? because he has a crested?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That and because he was the most interested in your geckos! And he wanted one of the babies! (Or whatever a baby lizard is called...)


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> That and because he was the most interested in your geckos! And he wanted one of the babies! (Or whatever a baby lizard is called...)


lol yeah they are called hatchlings, then juvies, then sub adults, then adults.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Neat about the geckos! Would love to see pics once they hatch!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I want to see pictures of the eggs too and of the hatchings.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

ill be taking a picture tonight i cant wait for more to be layed. this egg box should get pretty full of eggs within a few months here ill be pumped when i am forced to buy more incubation boxes. for anyone who is interested i will be selling off a few males here soon enough just need to sex them get pictures and figure out prices. They are about the easiest and most inexpensive lizard to keep and are very handalable. They dont require heat or UVB. I have various colors, morphs, and prices available.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Affordable? Didn't you recently buy some juvies (See? I caught onto the lingo!) for $300 each???

Oh, and did you get more snow today too? Just when it all melted... :x


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

i have the ones that i bought at wholesale without tails a few of those will be up for sale and some other ones i got that have tails. ones i have been raising up that i got for fairly inexpensive. they range in price. i wont be offering up any of my really expensive ones lol. yes its still comming down really hard. we have got like 10 inches in the last 2 days.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

HERE ARE THE TWO LITTLE EGGS 








DAD








MOM


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

first picture of Dad is by chamelions northwest taken before i got him Mom was taken by Andrew Gilpin before i bought her.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, those two! we had a light dusting, but we had an actual rain induced thunderstorm! It was awesome! Then came the snow...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

we have been getting a lot of freezing rain. i might try and take some pictures tonight of ones im thinking of selling


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Please do! And don't skid off of the road tomorrow. :fun:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

funlad3 said:


> Please do! And don't skid off of the road tomorrow. :fun:


lol dont have to worry about that i dont drive!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Then how do you get to PetSmart?!?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

co-workers, friends, and family.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Don't let THEM skid off! Who'd be our gecko guy? That could be your user title! Gecko Guy!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

actually im hoping to chane my name to revolutionreptiles dont know if you can change your username here


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres a few pictures i took so far of a couple small ones. i was really concidering selling the one in the first two pics but when i fired him up noticed he turns a really nice red. this ones about 2-3 grams tops
















Heres the second one looking like he is gonna grow up to be a nice red. Couldn't get him to fire up but he has turned red on me a couple times. amazing portholes on this one should look amazing as an adult also about 2-3 grams.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres another guy i have great coloration and a back that goes from orange to cream this one is about 5 grams JUST LOOK AT THOSE HORNS he is going to have an amazing head when he gets big.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

here is another one looks really similar to the last one. not as much cream in the back also about 5 grams. LOL to the last picture with him licking his eye!


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Im going to be offering up one of these next two ready to breed males they are both over 30 to 35 grams. I havn't decided which yet but i have the perfect female for one of them. They are go from brown to a beautiful lime green when fired they arn't fully fired in the pics.
The first one here idk if i can stand to part with him he has some awesome raised scales on his side which would be the bright yellow dots. He also has insane leg fringe that goes all the way into his toes, huge knee caps, bright white lips, and amazing blush just look at his red throat. The yellow spotting even is on his tail ive never seen anything like him alls i have to say is he wont be very cheap if i do sell him! He doesn't have the best head structure but what he lacks in head structure he makes up for in everything else.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

here is his bother. Im more likely to sell this guy and wont be nearly as much. He doesn't have as nearly as nice of traits. He does have some leg fringe and blush but the only thing better he has going for him is his awesome head structure unlike his brother.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

this guy isn't for sale because he is one of my top geckos. only 1.5 grams and absolutely amazing! just look at those lateral stripes. i love the spots following his pinstripes to down his back. i absolutely can not wait til this one gets older. he was priced at $200 but i got him half off.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

here is another one that is not for sale(bare with me there are a few of them comming that i just like so much i thought i had to share) this guy has amazing potential lots of side patern and a beautiful lavender base color with 90% pinstriping. 
































LOL to this picture and the angry face he has


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

this guy is one of my all time favorites he is just very unique havn't seen another like him and that yellow is insanely bright with orange spots and some phantom pinning. Oh and he has awesome side burns! About 11 grams. Gotta love the tongue pictures... Im thinking new sig pic.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres this other keeper i got. Beautiful orange/yellow base color with 90% phantom pinning with a hint of regular pinning. The best part is the reverse pin which would be the dark stripe that follows the length of the back on both sides. he also has some nice port holes comming in hopefully they stand out a little bit more when it matures. Also about 11 grams


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Here is one sub-adult male i am concidering selling but idk depends on how many more females i can pick up here maybe i will find someone to pair him with and get a dark fire project going. The thing i love most about him is his spots. Not only does he have lots of black spots but he is also peppered with red spots. Some of you may recognize him he was the second gecko i ever got.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

I am going to be selling one of these two still have to sex them. they are siblings and very similar except one has a couple spots. Both are bright yellow with phantom pining should look pretty cool as adults. both around 7-8 grams
Here is the frist only have one picture accidently ereased the others thinking i just took to many of one gecko but they were different geckos lol.








And here is the other. I hope this one turns out to be a female id like to have the one with no spots.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres this little guy im gonna be offering up. weighing in around 7-8 grams. tons of spots maybe enough to be concidered a super dalmation. colors are just a little sub par compared to the others super dals i have. not bad though a nice orange and brown bi-color. I expect him to brighten up as he gets older.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

heres a nice little bucksin with some spots. And some little subtle portholes. He has some weird coloration to him. instead of the traditional coloration where they have a dark base color and the flame on the back is typically brighter his is pretty much reverse and his sides are dulled down almost as if they are going to shed. he is actually almost kind of creamy on the top. missing 1/4 of his tail. will most likely be offering this one up as well. weighs about 10-11 grams


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Last but not least the gecko that started it all my first one! I will never get rid of this girl here. Pretty sure she is pregnant now to just waiting for her to drop! Her ribs have been getting wider and wider. She has some awesome pattern nearly an extreme harlequin. Her head structure isn't the best but doesn't mean the babies will have bad head structure.
































Had to throw this picture in. She tried to get away from me and i felt cumpulsed to still try and get a picture.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I like Mr. Dark Fire. A lot.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol come one guys i want some feed back!


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

amazing pics!like the last one


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks im gonna work on getting some more pictures ive got plenty more and each one is completely different from the next.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They are very cute. But I think you are addicted.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol maybe a little bit. they quickly became my favorite species of any animal. Im getting so much interest from friends right now that want to buy some these eggs couldn't hatch any faster. Im so anxious to get more. lol emc7 i know you totally want a gecko lol.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm trying to cut down on things to take care of. Cat, bird, fish, sister,..

Do they eat palmetto bugs?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i have no idea what those are. but they are about the most inexpensive and easiest lizard to take care of. all mine only cost like $10 a month to take care of and thats for 40 of them of course when most the juvies get older they will eat more but not much mroe i already give them way more food than they need. they dont need big cages no heat no uvb there food is powder that u mix with water it costs about $11 for a half lbs and you can feed them crickets if you want but not mroe than 1 time a week.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Revolution1221 said:


> Had to throw this picture in. She tried to get away from me and i felt cumpulsed to still try and get a picture.


Not cupulsed, compelled.  And they are really cool geckos. It's nice not all of us are completely obsessed with fish. And what's with some of them not having tails?


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to have anoles, but the crickets escaping got to us... And my cat enjoyed eating the crickets way too much.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol my cats go nuts for crickets! i have crickets escape like you wouldn't believe ive lost bags with atleast 100 in them before. the tails come off due to them being kept together they start pulling eachothers tails off sometimes. other times they will get closed in a lid or something else and the lizard will drop it. and sometimes they will just drop them for no reason at all. I have yet to have one lose a tail but its pretty common especially in adults when they are breeding. They have never actually found an adult in the wild with a tail. Its believed when they get older that a tail is mostly useless to them and it can actually cause problems like Floppy Tail Syndrom. Which comes from them sitting nose down on the glass. A small bone in between the spine and tail snaps causing a lot of pressure on the spine and hips and can actually distort the spine. Once that bone snaps the tail becomes completely useless and just flops around.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Interesting.... I never knew that... So much to learn about the animal kingdom. I love animals! Haha, I might even be obsessed with them...


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol im totally obsessed with them. my life pretty much revolves around animals.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Why not be obsessed with animals? I find that they are so much cooler than people. They are the best people I know, they never judge, they don't care if you say some things you might regret, and they are very forgiving. Some of them... 

I find that if your life revolves around animals it's a good thing and a bad thing. Sometimes people get carried away with animals. Sometimes, however, it brings out the best in us.


----------

